# piraya growth rate?



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I have only kept nattereri and wondered what the growth rate for piraya are? are they reletivly fast growers? I kno growth depedns on alot of different variables, but lets say and optimal condidtions give or take on average in a large tank. I was thinking of getting some little ones, jsut want to kno what to expect. Thank you!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I've never owned a Piraya but since its a Natt, I would guess it grows about 1'' a month until about 6'' and then slowly grows after that.. So yes they are fast growers until they reach the start of adulthood where they then grow slowly. So to answer your question, 1'' for about 6 months and then 1-2'' a year after.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Will they shoal with red bellies?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

All pygos can and will shoal together in the commonly accepted sense but just like a group of reds anyone is up for cannibalism so keep that in mind.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i had my 4 piraya in a 300 gallon tank. they grew from 4" - between 8"-10" in just under 2 years. way slower than reds. and they can be shoaled with caribe, ternetzi's and reds.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Ever see them for sale at LFS's? Or do I have to order them?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya all natts are good together.. If you have a good LFS, ha! So not in Oregon!! Most likely will have to order online and pay mega bucks!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

they will be hard to find now. there season is over. 
The best places to look are the sponsors. i doubt you will find piraya at just any LFS


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I checked the vendors on here or atleast a few of them and they don't have any right now. AquaBid had nothing listed.... I will just have to wait till Dec. I guess.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

so piraya grow alot slower eh? that sucks it ould take forever tog et them big.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i don't think they grow that slow. definetly not as slow as a rhom.
i believe it's about 3"-4" per year.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I always believed that they grew quite slowly.
I got mine at the end of July. They were all 3'' and with about 3x 50% water changes/week + a lot of current and filtration+ a varied diet, they are past the 6'' mark... They are growing a lot faster than i could EVER expect !


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Malawi- said:


> Ya all natts are good together.. If you have a good LFS, ha! So not in Oregon!! Most likely will have to order online and pay mega bucks!


"Natts" or nattereri are a specific species of pygocentrus. 
I believe what you meant to say is all pygos can be kept together. I saw you previously reffered to them as being natts and thats incorrect.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

so you think aslong as i provide good conditions like you said they will grow pretty quick? when you say they grow 3-4'' a year is thata fter the first year? do they grow quick the first year and then slow down to 3-4" as year?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

All pygos grow extremely fast the first year.. After the first year, food, tank size, water quality etc will create a large impact on the growth rate.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> All natts grow extremely fast the first year.. After the first year, food, tank size, water quality etc will create a large impact on the growth rate.


natts, piraya and caribe are all different species...

IMO, growth depends of:

1) the diet you provide (must be varied and healthy)
2) the number of water changes done per week (helps to keep a low % of inhibitive growth hormones in the water)
3) water quality; low nitrates will generally help
4) tank size.. the bigger, the better.
5) current.. your fish will swin in it, burn energie and eat more often
6) and maybe water temperature.. as a higher temperature will make your fishe's metabolism go faster
7) genetics

I'm putting a lot more time on my piraya tank than i've ever done with any other pygo tank. I believe that my pirayas are growing a lot faster than any other pygo i have ever had...


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

The biggest in my avatar is 14ins , took 4 years to get there in a 220 uk gal from 4ins


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats the point I was making, several things will be a factor...


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

awesome! thanks guys. I was jsut worried that they were like rhomes wich even with the best of care grow super slow. The tank they would be goin in would be 480g US . how meany would you recoement in that size tank, to grow them out nice? 8x4 and 2'tall


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh myles that tank is so perfect for piranhas. Im very jealous. Can you post pictures of setting it up, begin to end please.

Are you just going to put red belly piranhas, or you gonna get some other pygos to? General rule is like 20-25 gallons per fish. I would go with 20 piranhas, maybe even 25. Keep me updated, when are you planning on getting this started?


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I will deffitly post pics. Righ now i live in the boonies and we get power autages soemtiems for a few days so right now im in the proces of setting up a generator befor any additional tanks. Once i get it togther my first plan is to build a pywood tank to grow out a channa micropeltes and maby some other big ones and then, build another to house jsut piraya i think. I hsve kept natt's in the past but think im going to sjut do piraya in this tank. depedning on the price i cna ge tthem for im thniking 10-15 babies and then growing them out. I will show lot sof pics when the time comes i like to plan thigns out in good advance, hopfuly i will be undrerway withing the next couple months. thanks you guys.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

Wildwoods in the UK have some young pirayas in..youd have to ask them if they would ship to US. I doubt it though but worth a try.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks! I dont live in ths US though i live in canada.


----------



## Jonny_dw (Oct 2, 2008)

myles said:


> thanks! I dont live in ths US though i live in canada.


Oops sorry lol


----------

